# Hamster forums?



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

I am asking this for my sister. She is very interested in hamsters and we were trying to find her a hamster forum like Rat Forum. All of the ones we found are less organized than Rat Forum and harder to navigate. Are there any well organized hamster forums out there?

Thanks.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

I am trying to join a mouse forum but it is also so confusing!! I guess a rat forum is just the best of them all


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

I've been on a few other forums (hamsters, mice, Pokémon, etc.) and none have been as organized as this one!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

- Hamster Central


Hamster Central is a community for hamster owners looking to share information with others about the joys of owning pet hamsters.



www.hamstercentral.com












Search results







www.petforums.co.uk












Hamster Hideout Forum


Hamster Hideout Forum - Fun and Informative Hideout for Hamster Lovers




hamsterhideout.com





have you tried all of these?


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

I've used this one in the past, there are a lot of knowledgeable people there. 









Hamster Hideout Forum


Hamster Hideout Forum - Fun and Informative Hideout for Hamster Lovers




hamsterhideout.com


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

I'll send her the links, thanks everyone!


----------



## Sandoval (Jan 13, 2022)

Hi, I love hamsters, and I actually rescued a few last year, so I love talking about them with others. Many people say they love hamsters, but they are not really into them as it might seem. Most of them love the ideas of these animals, but there is so much to learn about them, for example, the reasons behind hamster backflips or heart conditions and so much more. I can understand your frustration, there aren't that many forums about animals that are well organized and super informative, but I have hope this aspect will change asap.


----------



## jojorun (3 mo ago)

Hello. We have a new hamster forum 😊. It’s committed and uses good up to date software. Current members have been on other forums mentioned and felt we could do better - also Hamster Hideout is now closed. We have photo competitions and a lot of care articles and resources plus fun things like diy toys etc. I got hooked when our son got his first hamster 😊. It’s called “the hamster forum”. We are all passionate about hamsters on there and it’s a friendly place - all ages welcome. There’s an age limit for signing up of 13, which is standard - so younger than that it needs to be a parent. https://www.thehamsterforum.com

If you’re used to this forum it will feel familiar- I believe it’s the same forum software (although each forum has its individual style within that).


----------

